# Prayers for my wife



## Wildthings (Aug 8, 2021)

My precious wife Pam is struggling in the hospital with Covid double pneumonia. She went in Tuesday and has taken baby steps every day to recovery. This mornings report was not as good but she's fighting. If you have it in you to ask the Lord for a little help I would appreciate it from my WB family

Reactions: Sincere 36


----------



## Ray D (Aug 8, 2021)

Prayers sent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2021)

You have our Prayers. Very saddened to hear this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2021)

Prayers said my friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Trob115 (Aug 8, 2021)

Barry, praying for you and your wife! Keep us updated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 8, 2021)

Our thoughts and prayers are with Pam, you, and your entire family Barry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 8, 2021)

Dang Barry, I'm damn sorry to hear this. All our prayers for her and your family my friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 8, 2021)

Prayers on the way Barry for your dear wife. On a side note, my Father-in-law who is 80 years old many months back (several weeks before Father’s Day) who lives down south contracted the same thing- he was hospitalized for weeks and his vitals were the same for awhile. Miraculously, he finally pulled through and was sent home a week after Father’s day. It took a couple of weeks for him to get back to health. Everything is normal now. That is something to hope for Barry. Good vibes coming your way and just continue to pray for her!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 8, 2021)

Your wife and you will be in my thoughts Barry, sending good karma.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 8, 2021)

Prayers Barry. Will continue with them as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 8, 2021)

That is extra tough! Prayers going your way! Looking forward to complete restoration of health for her Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (Aug 8, 2021)

Prayers sent your way for your wife and you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 8, 2021)

So very sorry to hear this, Barry. Know this disparate WB family is here if you need it. Ask for anything you might need and we could provide. God Bless!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 8, 2021)

Barry,
Is this the first time she has had covid-19, and if so did they say if they ID'ed the variant? We'll add her to the prayer list with you as well. God is able.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 8, 2021)

Prayers Barry; for her and you!!!! Stay strong, you need your strength when she gets home. Please keep us informed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 8, 2021)

Thoughts and prayers for your wife.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2021)

Prayers and good vibes headed out tonight....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Aug 8, 2021)

Prayers to you and your family Barry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 8, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Barry,
> Is this the first time she has had covid-19, and if so did they say if they ID'ed the variant? We'll add her to the prayer list with you as well. God is able.


Yes first time. We've been hiding for a year and a half

They didn't say but I'm assuming Delta

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Aug 9, 2021)

Lots of good thoughts and prayers for both of you. Hope she gets better soon. 

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 9, 2021)

Best wishes on a speedy and complete recovery!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 9, 2021)

Barry, Words (written or spoken) have NO way of adequately expressing any feelings over the what you and Pam are experiencing. I send you loving silence. It is during times like this that God will pick you up and carry you through it all. Just trust in Him! There is so little one can say to bring you peace of heart, but know that warmest thoughts and prayers are with you. We can but offer long distance support, prayers, and “Get Well Soon” thoughts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## TimR (Aug 9, 2021)

Prayers to Pam for a full recovery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Aug 9, 2021)

Prayers sent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 9, 2021)

Barry,
I am so sorry to hear - thinking and praying for you both. Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Aug 9, 2021)

Get well Pam!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bluedot (Aug 10, 2021)

Get well soon Pam!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Aug 10, 2021)

All the prayers and positive energy I can muster, heading your way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Aug 10, 2021)

Prayers for your wife and you as well! !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 11, 2021)

Hows she doing Barry, any improvement? Thoughts are with both of you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 12, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Hows she doing Barry, any improvement? Thoughts are with both of you.


Nossir she's not at this moment. She went on a ventilator and improved a little but it declined today. They are trying a few things overnight and we'll see in the morning for an update. I'm really trying hard to keep my wits about me... It's so hard without her here

I want to hug each of y'all for the well wishes and prayers. but instead each of y'all walk over to your loved ones and hug them. You may not be able to next week.......

Reactions: Sincere 25


----------



## Sprung (Aug 12, 2021)

Barry, continued prayers for your wife - and you as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 12, 2021)

Barry, we all will continue praying for the best!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Aug 12, 2021)

You and your wife will be on my prayers tonight

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 12, 2021)

Prayers and more prayers!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 12, 2021)

Very sorry to hear the news. Your family is in our thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 12, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 12, 2021)

Everybody pray very hard!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 12, 2021)



Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Aug 13, 2021)

How's things going Barry. Hope they are improving.

Alan


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Aug 13, 2021)

Barry, I know people mostly hate having suggestions about what to do rained all over them but if something bad where to happen and I didn't at least try, I'd feel terrible. 
Several years ago I was in an ICU with a rare form of pneumonia that got out of hand by my refusal to go to the hospital. Long story short, after getting rehydrated via several IV bottles of fluid, I signed myself out and went home. I really hate hospitals. Was still having major issues with coughing & trying to go outside into the cold was impossible. I had an old bottle of a nutritional supplement in my cabinet, hadn't taken it in years but it kept calling to me, very strange, I swear it was some kind of divine intervention. I looked it up, found it has an outstanding ability to clear the lungs of fluid and took it right then. Three hours later I was outside, laying in the snow putting new brake lines on my truck. It was hard to believe the difference but I won't be without that supplement ever again... 
N-Acetyl-Cysteine otherwise know as NAC. https://www.iherb.com/pr/thorne-research-nac-90-capsules/19111

You may have to get insistent with her doctors but there is no reason on this earth they can't give it to her and if you look through pubmed, you may find several medical citations for it's use. 

A potent antioxidant that supports liver detoxification and thins the mucus for improved respiration.

NAC (N-Acetylcysteine) is a potent amino acid that increases glutathione levels (for liver detoxification). In addition to supporting respiratory health, it also has kidney-protective effects.

N-acetylcysteine (NAC), a sulfur-containing amino acid, is the precursor to the amino acid L-cysteine, one of the three amino acids that comprise glutathione. Animal and human studies of NAC have concluded it has potent antioxidant activity. In addition to its antioxidant activity, NAC is effective in promoting normal liver detoxification and protecting the liver and the kidneys from toxic insults. As a sulfur source, NAC stimulates the synthesis and activity of glutathione, an important antioxidant in its own right. Research suggests NAC is capable of enhancing immune function. NAC also helps maintain good pulmonary health due to its mucolytic activity.

In a double-blind, placebo-controlled trial, NAC positively impacted lymphocyte cell numbers, white cells that are crucial to normal immune function.

The sulfur in NAC is able to cleave the bonds in mucoproteins, which results in mucus being broken into smaller, less viscous pieces. Hence, NAC's ability to decrease the viscoelasticity of nasal mucus and increase the clearance of mucus by the cilia by thinning secretions helps maintain good pulmonary health.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 14, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Barry, I know people mostly hate having suggestions about what to do rained all over them but if something bad where to happen and I didn't at least try, I'd feel terrible.
> Several years ago I was in an ICU with a rare form of pneumonia that got out of hand by my refusal to go to the hospital. Long story short, after getting rehydrated via several IV bottles of fluid, I signed myself out and went home. I really hate hospitals. Was still having major issues with coughing & trying to go outside into the cold was impossible. I had an old bottle of a nutritional supplement in my cabinet, hadn't taken it in years but it kept calling to me, very strange, I swear it was some kind of divine intervention. I looked it up, found it has an outstanding ability to clear the lungs of fluid and took it right then. Three hours later I was outside, laying in the snow putting new brake lines on my truck. It was hard to believe the difference but I won't be without that supplement ever again...
> N-Acetyl-Cysteine otherwise know as NAC. https://www.iherb.com/pr/thorne-research-nac-90-capsules/19111
> 
> ...


Thanks Kyle we both have been taken NAC everyday in our daily routine of preventive medicines along with C, D3, Zinc, Quercetin, Selenium

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 14, 2021)

3 weeks ago I was a very happy man. I had a wife of 37 years that was so loving to anyone she met. To me even more as long as I didn't mess with our kids. LOL! Mess with the grandkids I probably wouldn't get dinner for a while. She would do anything for anyone. She's the one that care of and thinks of people. Like just the other day she said we need to offer our pastor and his wife 3 nights in our B&B in Fredericksburg! It makes me look good but all that compassion comes from her not me. She's been a hoarder of toilet paper and paper towels long before the pandemic but you should have seen the supply she had during the pandemic. During the height of that pandemic she found out on FB that our next door neighbor wife was panicking with 2 kids and out of TP with none to find. She sent me next door with a weeks supply. That was her not me!

Cook! Good Lord guys I'm fat! What a wonderful cook.

We have been hiding for a year and half. She hasn't been nearly anywhere til here lately when we been going back to church.

2 1/2 weeks ago I was a happy man who's wife didn't feel well, allergies and a headache but she took my daughter and grandkids and went and visited our son and family in F'Burg. She came back Sunday and went straight to bed

2 weeks ago we got news of her SIL dying from Covid in the Bastrop area. A couple days later, Friday, I home tested my wife and we found she was positive for Covid. She had a cough and very slight fever

10 days ago on Tuesday we went to Urgent Care and before the night was over I had her admitted into a hospital. I told her when I left I would be back a little later and the nurse said 1 visitor could be with her at a time. She was scared. I was scared. We've watched the news for the past year and heard everybody fighting back and forth about what's right and what's wrong. I found out the next day no visitors and I couldn't even get a bag of undergarments to her. Communication with her was sketchy, a couple text and couple crazy quick abrupt phone calls in the middle of the night

We were able to look in through her window in this unbearable heat. It was over an hour drive one way to the hospital in Houston traffic. I watched my baby fade away from me.

Tonight we took her off life support. I watched my son and daughter hold her hand. My youngest son wasn't there. Him and his wife were home with Covid. My oldest son told his unresponsive mother "Mom you watched me take my first breathe and I'm going to hold your hand while you take your last breathe" She went very tired and went peacefully within 5 minutes. My heart hurts so bad tonight.

Hug your children. Hug your spouses. Hug your moms and dads. Quit all the bitching!! It's not worth it. Ask me if life is too short

My WoodBarter Family, I want to thank each of you for the love and prayers y'all extended to me and my precious wife and family. It means the world to me to read the responses each night here alone in my house.

Hold your loved one close, tomorrow you may not be able to be close to them

Barry

Reactions: Sincere 29


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Aug 14, 2021)

Barry, I am very very sorry for your loss
I am sadden and really out of words 
My best for you and your family in this hard moment

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Aug 14, 2021)

Barry, I'm sorry, for you and your wife and your family. You still have our thoughts and prayers. 

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Aug 14, 2021)

Words can not express my sadness Barry. Thoughts and prayers for your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 14, 2021)

Barry, I wasn’t going to write here, I’m not good at it, and it’s just very painful right now. Frankly, I don’t know how you composed the above. It’s a wonderful tribute to Pam and a lesson for all. God bless you and your family, Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 14, 2021)

I agree with Tom, I could never have written such wonderful words at such a time. You take care of yourself. Kathie and I will continue praying for all of you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 14, 2021)

I’m deeply saddened by your loss. Really makes me step back and realize how precious life is. Know that your family is still in our thoughts and prayers. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 14, 2021)

You are one of the strongest mem I know, being able to write that in this time. I know you are a man of faith and God was sitting right beside you as you wrote that. Ì can't say anything more than has already been said. Barry, you're WB family is here for anything we can do and will continue to pray for you and your family. God bless you my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 8


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 14, 2021)

My heart sank when i read this,my wife and are so sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 14, 2021)

So sorry to hear Barry. I’ll continue praying for strength and comfort for you and your family. Take care.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 14, 2021)

Barry, I am so, so saddened for your loss. May God hold you and your family close as he welcomes this incredible angel. Hold your family close and know she is with you always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 14, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. My fiancé is currently battling Covid and it is scary as hell when it hits close to home. She had a fever for over 7 days, bad cough etc... The hospitals around here are full and doctors are trying to manage patients at home. Her O2 levels were bouncing between 92 and 88 and she is now on oxygen. Her fever seems to have finally broke and we're hoping that she is turning the corner but this virus is unpredictable and so I continue to pray, not only for her but for all those being affected by this nightmare.

Reactions: Sincere 15


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Aug 14, 2021)

Barry, My deepest condolences. We all touch this world only for a time. Sounds like your wife made a beautiful & lasting impression.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Aug 14, 2021)

Barry, so sorry to hear of your loss. What a wonderful tribute you wrote to your wife - you have been very blessed! You and your family will remain in my prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 14, 2021)

We're so sorry for your loss Barry! It takes a strong person to put those words out there for all to see. Thank you for sharing a bit about her. Stay strong Brother and know our thoughts and prayers are with you and your entire family !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 14, 2021)

Such a heart rending yet beautiful post Barry. I'm so sorry your lovely wife passed. Birth and death are part of life for all of us. If I could add anything to the sentiments your friends have written above, I'd say as long as she is in your heart and your memories, she is never really gone. I reached that conclusion when my Dad died and for me it works. If I get missing him all I have to do is think about something he said or did and I realize he's not totally gone. His influence on me and my life is still hard at work, which means he's still here beside me any time I want to talk to him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 14, 2021)

Dear Barry,

My heart goes out to you and your love ones. Deeply sorry for your lost. This really hits me hard and it brought me to tears this morning as yesterday I also have received not so good news- for all days being Friday the 13th. What a great post and I admire you for being brave in such a fragile time like this. To be married to someone you love for 37 years is a great feat as well as raising a family. You created and she left you with good memories to inspire and live by. Thank you for sharing us your world- Pam was a generous, kind, loving and a thoughtful soul! It does hold true of the saying “For every great man, there is a great woman”.

Barry, she is not gone as her spirits will live be here with you “always and forever” when your are going through the bad and the good. Celebrate her by continuing to carry out her good will and remember Barry that she might not be here physically here anymore, but someday you will join her and be together again. Barry I can only imagine what you are going through, but continue to fight through, remember to take care of yourself, keep hope alive and live life to the fullest as you don’t know what tomorrow will bring. You have your family, you have good network support and you always have us here to help you to get through- we are here for you!

One last thing that I will leave you with for whatever it is worth. Father Jason’s last homily was “Rise Up”. When your chips are down, your down and out, that you feel like your world ends, that there is nothing left to live for, that there is nothing to fight for- no you keep fighting, keep getting up every time you get knocked down, that every day is a gift, hope is still here and love conquers all.

Will continue to pray for you and your family. Stay strong Barry! Reach out when you need to!! Go Stros (beat them Dodgers)!!!

Arn

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 14, 2021)

Very sorry for your loss Barry, we'll keep you all in our thoughts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :(

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 14, 2021)

No words can adequately express the sorrow nor offer sufficient comfort; just know that your family here is grieving with you. Prayers continue for you and your whole family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 14, 2021)

My wife always says that she admires the fact that I always know what to say in situations like this. I have to be honest and admit that I never know what to say. My heart breaks for you and your family as if it were my own loss and the words don't come easy. I've never met you or your wife and yet, I feel like we have a bond through this wonderful place where we all meet called WoodBarter. We post our successes, our losses and our failures and somewhere along the way, we become a family. There are no words that I could ever type that would express my sorrow for your loss and there are no words that could be said that would make this right for you and your family. Please know that I am thinking of you all and that I hope that you and your family are able to find some peace in all this tragedy. You have lost a wife, a mother, an aunt, a provider, a sister, a caregiver and a best friend all in one day and the devastation of that reality couldn't be more heart breaking. Hold your children when you want to, shed a tear when you feel like it, and lean on your friends and family when you need to. We are all here for you Barry. May your lovely wife Rest In Peace, knowing how much she was loved and respected.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 8 | Sincere 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 14, 2021)

Your wife is correct, Ken.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 14, 2021)

Barry my families thoughts and prayers are with your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 14, 2021)

Still praying for the rest of your family

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 14, 2021)

Darn Barry, I havent checked in for while, My deepest sympathies to you and your family. My 90yo mother died about 3 weeks ago (natural causes) Our mother's pastor and family friend read this during the service. A bit of salve for the heart for you too maybe...

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 14, 2021)

Sorry to hear that @barry richardson

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 14, 2021)

Barry,
No words can express what my heat feels. It took coming back a couple of times until the words could flow. So sorry my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Aug 14, 2021)

Barry, so sorry for your loss. She was a lucky lady to have a man like you. Keep sharing her love and compassion to everyone.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 14, 2021)

Barry, I'm very saddened to read this. I was hoping for better news.
37 years. Man that's a long time to be together. I hope Michele and I make it that long, (And that she still loves me as much)
I wish you and family peace through this time. I'll give Michele a hug for you n Pam.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 15, 2021)

Bigg081 said:


> Barry, so sorry for your loss. She was a lucky lady to have a man like you. Keep sharing her love and compassion to everyone.


I think I was luckier than her for being her soulmate but thank you for the kind words

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## bluedot (Aug 15, 2021)

Barry your tribute was heartfelt and shows the love you and your wife shared. Take comfort in the good memories and know you will always have a place in your heart for a wonderful lady that we would all have been better to have know her.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 15, 2021)

Barry I'm so sorry for your loss. I had a very busy day yesterday and didnt get a chance to check this post. Words cannot Express my deepest sympathies my friend. My thoughts and prayers are still with you. Take some comfort in knowing that she is in a better place than we are now and that she is not really gone. Continue to do her work and make her proud as a tribute to her and a show of your love for her. 37 years, wow you two where really blessed. And the things you did together where amazing, no one can take that away from you. I wish I could be there to comfort you in some way as I know your heart is hurting. But try not to be to sad for long as our loved ones dont want that for us. Her touch is everywhere in your home and in your heart, take comfort of that and remember her always. My mother has been gone for many years, she was the closest person to me in my whole life. But I remember her like she is still hear, i loved her and miss her dearly, but she is still strong in my heart and always will be. Your pam will always be with you to. She will be there to greet you when your time comes, but not today. Stay strong my friend and keep her memories close and in your heart.
May God bless you and your family, be there for them and comfort each other. Reach out to us here when you need to. The woodbarter family has always been here for me in my time of need and they will be here for you too. My deepest sympathies, 
Greg

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 15, 2021)

Barry, I’m sorry to hear of your wife passing. I hope you find peace in the wonderful memories of your years together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Aug 15, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> 3 weeks ago I was a very happy man. I had a wife of 37 years that was so loving to anyone she met. To me even more as long as I didn't mess with our kids. LOL! Mess with the grandkids I probably wouldn't get dinner for a while. She would do anything for anyone. She's the one that care of and thinks of people. Like just the other day she said we need to offer our pastor and his wife 3 nights in our B&B in Fredericksburg! It makes me look good but all that compassion comes from her not me. She's been a hoarder of toilet paper and paper towels long before the pandemic but you should have seen the supply she had during the pandemic. During the height of that pandemic she found out on FB that our next door neighbor wife was panicking with 2 kids and out of TP with none to find. She sent me next door with a weeks supply. That was her not me!
> 
> Cook! Good Lord guys I'm fat! What a wonderful cook.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry Barry, to hear this news about your beloved best friend, your wife. I haven't been on WB much lately as we have been so busy with our ministry the last couple years that I just haven't had time. But I saw an email from WB about all the things I missed and I opened it to read your post. I was deeply saddened by your original post and deeply grieved when I read through the thread to see this news. Brother, I have to say, my eyes leaked a lot as I read this last entry. And more so when I read the words your son spoke to his mother about his first breath and her last. What I deeply moving statement. My prayers are with you in the days ahead as you learn to once again navigate the waters of this life without her by your side. I will think of you and when I do, I will whisper a prayer on your behalf. If you ever need me, I am at your service. Shalom by brother. Shalom. - Clay

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 15, 2021)

I cannot say much more than you already did, Barry. To write something like that is truly amazing after your loss, and it truly shows the love you had for not only each other, but also others.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 15, 2021)

Today was a little better. I know what they are doing. All my family is planning behind my back. They think I don't see it! If one of them has to leave to go somewhere another one just happens to show up!! They ain't fooling me. But I let them. It makes them feel better!! AND!! they bring food!!
Today my best friend my BIL shows up with his '04 Dodge 2500 wondering if I can help him troubleshoot and fix his a/c. The blower went out and it's extremely hot in Texas right now. He ain't fooling me! He showed up about 9:30 this morning, coincidently about the time my daughter had to leave. Did I mention They ain't fooling me? 6:00 o'clock this evening he's got cold air blowing and he's heading home. But not until he filled up on fajitas. Pretty good deal free food and free labor (he bought the parts) 

Well it's just so happens about that time my daughter calls (y'all think by now they would know it ain't fooling me). 
I told her to stay home with her family and take a break and I'll see her Monday morning when we go make burial arrangements. She didn't want to but she did

You see! They ain't fooling me!! I so love my family!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 24


----------



## Tony (Aug 15, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Today was a little better. I know what they are doing. All my family is planning behind my back. They think I don't see it! If one of them has to leave to go somewhere another one just happens to show up!! They ain't fooling me. But I let them. It makes them feel better!! AND!! they bring food!!
> Today my best friend my BIL shows up with his '04 Dodge 2500 wondering if I can help him troubleshoot and fix his a/c. The blower went out and it's extremely hot in Texas right now. He ain't fooling me! He showed up about 9:30 this morning, coincidently about the time my daughter had to leave. Did I mention They ain't fooling me? 6:00 o'clock this evening he's got cold air blowing and he's heading home. But not until he filled up on fajitas. Pretty good deal free food and free labor (he bought the parts)
> 
> Well it's just so happens about that time my daughter calls (y'all think by now they would know it ain't fooling me).
> ...


I'm glad to hear y'all are supporting each other. You'll get through this together brother!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## barefoot (Aug 16, 2021)

Barry, sending prayers for your family, for strength for your wife in her recovery. Hang in there bud. We're ALL pulling for you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Hugo (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Deepest condolences to you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 16, 2021)

Man you are so blessed to have people that love and care for you like that. Never turn that down. I have no family near me, a sister in New York and a brother God knows where, but that's it. Only one I have is my Betty and if she goes before me I'd be alone again. So take all that they give you my friend, your a very fortunate man to have them.
And it's good to see you here talking with us.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 16, 2021)

Barry, you are the man! To be able to sit and write the things you do in these times. Glad that y'all have each other to lean on. Take care my friend ❤

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 16, 2021)

Barry you are so lucky to have them watching out for you. When i was in same situation, Neighbors that I did not even know would show up with cooked meal every couple days and visit with kids and I. I would ask the kids who was that- " Oh you know them dad-that is so and so's mom. " Ok. It is touching how good folks really are. sounds like you have great family. Take care.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Aug 16, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Today was a little better. I know what they are doing. All my family is planning behind my back. They think I don't see it! If one of them has to leave to go somewhere another one just happens to show up!! They ain't fooling me. But I let them. It makes them feel better!! AND!! they bring food!!
> Today my best friend my BIL shows up with his '04 Dodge 2500 wondering if I can help him troubleshoot and fix his a/c. The blower went out and it's extremely hot in Texas right now. He ain't fooling me! He showed up about 9:30 this morning, coincidently about the time my daughter had to leave. Did I mention They ain't fooling me? 6:00 o'clock this evening he's got cold air blowing and he's heading home. But not until he filled up on fajitas. Pretty good deal free food and free labor (he bought the parts)
> 
> Well it's just so happens about that time my daughter calls (y'all think by now they would know it ain't fooling me).
> ...


You're right...it makes them feel better! Let them be there for you. 

After my heart surgery, I hated everyone sending love and asking what I needed. In my head "I'm a tough SOB and will be just fine." LOL. I don't like to ask for help and I have an even harder time accepting it when I know I should. 
I don't know you but I can tell by reading your post that you are a strong man and probably could handle everything on you own. Truth is...you don't have to and nor should you. 
Let them help you, they love you. 
Let them distract you, they love you. 
Let them feed you, they love you. 
Let them have a perfecting timed schedule so someone is always with you, they love you. 

You're a lucky man to have all that love around you! God bless you and your family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 5 | Great Post 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 16, 2021)

Bigg081 said:


> You're right...it makes them feel better! Let them be there for you.
> 
> After my heart surgery, I hated everyone sending love and asking what I needed. In my head "I'm a tough SOB and will be just fine." LOL. I don't like to ask for help and I have an even harder time accepting it when I know I should.
> I don't know you but I can tell by reading your post that you are a strong man and probably could handle everything on you own. Truth is...you don't have to and nor should you.
> ...


Thanks! I laughed a little bit reading this!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 16, 2021)

My son wrote the tribute part of the obituary and good lord that boy can write. One of the talents my Pam had was "Song Language" All of her brothers could sing very well and played the guitar. She didn't sing but what she excelled at was performing to a song by interpreting it into American Sign Language. Kinda lip syncing but with sign language. Almost all performances were at churches, women's meetings, ministries etc. She would memorize the lyrics and learn the ASL for it and then perform. She stunned many a audience. One of her favorites to "sing" was "I can Only Imagine" by MercyMe






Thanks WB for letting me talk this out!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 13


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 16, 2021)

I absolutely LOVE that song.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 16, 2021)

Love that song too! I don’t know how I ended up with the 2 cd set called back in 2005 or so, “I Can Only Imagine”, Ultimate Power Anthems of the Christian Faith. That song is the most memorable one and the other being “Open the Eyes of My Heart”. Surprisingly is a well compiled album.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 17, 2021)

Love that song also. It says it all…. From our infant perspective sometimes 

Thanks for sharing Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barefoot (Aug 18, 2021)

Barry in 1969 I had my first child, a beautiful little girl. Due to a sloppy, unsanitary procedure that was not considered urgent, a doctor infected her by using an unsterile set of scissors on her. Since she was only a few days old, she had no immunities and the infection traveled up her spinal fluids to her brain and by the time we discovered that she was sick (no fever), she had such a fulminant infection in her brain that we had no choice but to unplug her. I held her in my arms and sang to her as she took her last breath at two weeks old. It was the hardest thing that I've ever done. 

One thing helped me contend with my grief. A friend told me that as she died, somewhere a very special child was born. It helped a lot. I hope you will take that to your heart--that your wife's spirit has been given to a newborn child who is very special--for, surely, such a wonderful woman's spirit could never die.

Your tribute to your wife sent me into spasms of tears. It was beautiful and so touching. Please remember that special child who now embodies your wife's spirit. Bless you and your family. Your wife is no longer suffering--that is for the living. May you find peace knowing that she's no longer in pain, or fear. My heart breaks anew for you. Know that we're all sending you every good thought for strength and love during this time. My deepest condolences.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 11


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 20, 2021)

barefoot said:


> Barry in 1969 I had my first child, a beautiful little girl. Due to a sloppy, unsanitary procedure that was not considered urgent, a doctor infected her by using an unsterile set of scissors on her. Since she was only a few days old, she had no immunities and the infection traveled up her spinal fluids to her brain and by the time we discovered that she was sick (no fever), she had such a fulminant infection in her brain that we had no choice but to unplug her. I held her in my arms and sang to her as she took her last breath at two weeks old. It was the hardest thing that I've ever done.
> 
> One thing helped me contend with my grief. A friend told me that as she died, somewhere a very special child was born. It helped a lot. I hope you will take that to your heart--that your wife's spirit has been given to a newborn child who is very special--for, surely, such a wonderful woman's spirit could never die.
> 
> Your tribute to your wife sent me into spasms of tears. It was beautiful and so touching. Please remember that special child who now embodies your wife's spirit. Bless you and your family. Your wife is no longer suffering--that is for the living. May you find peace knowing that she's no longer in pain, or fear. My heart breaks anew for you. Know that we're all sending you every good thought for strength and love during this time. My deepest condolences.


Carla sorry I'm just now seeing this. What a sad and also wonderful story. Thank you so much for sharing it with me. 

Today I buried my love of 37 years which ended that chapter of our life. But the book's not finished. There will be few more chapters of how the future will unfold with our children and grandchildren. I'm back from the funeral, my son and his family are upstairs taking a nap. Sitting at my desk I open the left drawer which I never go into and see an old envelope that catches my eye. It has a return address of Hotel El Presidente, La Paz B.C.S. ..... Right before we married I took my then girlfriend to La Paz on the Baja California peninsula in Mexico. This letter and stationary is from that hotel that she brought back with her. It's a letter she wrote to me one night after I left to go home. She gave it to me the next day when I saw her. There's no date on it but it's gotta be after I proposed to her and before we married. She signed it with her first name and my last named and said "_that name looks good doesn't it!_" 

This letter is 37 years old and I've kept it but didn't know what scrapbook it was shoved into. It was in that left drawer for who knows how long?
This is a handwritten cursive writing...remember those!! It's full of love and predictions of a future together. One sentence she wrote was this: _"I know that we are going to have a fantastic marriage together. We are going to be so happy, all five of us!"_ The five of us have grown over the years to include eight grandkids. So there has been 13 involved in that happiness she predicted 37 years ago. ----- So long my love!

God Bless all my friends from Woodbarter. Y'all have helped me get through this ordeal. Some of y'all have text me with prayers and offers of a shoulder to cry on. Some of y'all have called me. Others have offered many well wishes and prayers on this thread. The prayers and thoughts y'all have bestowed on me are overwhelming and I want to thank each of y'all from the bottom of my heart. I'm a smart guy. I know things are going to get better and already they have. I made it through today pretty well and tomorrow will be better. I know I have to push forward without my soulmate, just like my kiddos have to move forward without their mom. God's got plans for all of us.. Goodnight

Reactions: Sincere 22


----------



## Tony (Aug 20, 2021)

What a beautiful post! Barry, you were a lucky man to have had 37 years with her!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 21, 2021)

I don't know you at all barry,and twice now reading what you have written has brought tears to my eyes. When i read that you found letter i got choked up,and can only imagine the pain and warmth you felt when reading it. I'm going to go up and wake up my ol'lady and give her a hug. here's to you barry.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Aug 21, 2021)

37 years isn't long enough Barry. #1 wife and I have 45 years. It's not long enough. Eternity isn't long enough. Many people take this life we have for granted. They squander it. Cherish each day, each hour, each minute, each second. 

You will never fill the gap in your life but you will find a way to bridge the void. She's waiting for you on the other side. 

Alan

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Great Post 1


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 21, 2021)

I saw your post late last night and it brought me to tears. To be with a special woman and be together for 37 long years is “true love”. Her penning those special words to you was foreshadowing of great things to come. You and Pam created great memories together and created a big beautiful family- someone that super special, an “ever glow” will continue to shine and live in your memory forever, to always be remembered and not be forgotten. 

Stay strong Barry, God does have a plan for each of one of us, write that next chapter or the sequel that will carry her memory in your next life journey, you have great family, friends and support- they will be a part of it and be with you on that journey and she in spirit will be always be by your side. The Woodbarter family will always be here for you. 

Speaking of “Everglow” it is an actually song. This song has stuck in my head and I was inspired by it for the past week, so I picked up my guitar to learn the chords. It starts with an A minor chord and usually it is sad, dark and “not requiring resolution”. The chord progression will get you to the theme of the song, but the “lyrical content” is what makes the song powerful to the individuals that can connect and relate to it. I instantly thought about you and Pam with what you are going through. The last verse of the outro of song in parallel per your post #31 should “resonate” to you, to everyone and “how important it is in life that you let that special person know”, because life is short and you never know what will tomorrow brings…………….peace be with you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 21, 2021)

Love you brother. Don’t know you except by electrons, but love ya!! Keep going Barry, as hard as it is, you said it perfectly: the story is not finished and you are imparting such an example to your family!!! They will use this the rest of their lives!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## drycreek (Aug 21, 2021)

So sorry for your loss, prayers for you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 21, 2021)

I haven't been on in a while, so sorry to hear this and you're in our thoughts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 26, 2021)

Barry--
I so feel for your loss and apologize for not finding the thread sooner. Been a little busy, I wish that all the ones I've been taking care of and helping had just a little of the family support and love that I've seen here. I don't have that many friends, but know that you are one--If you're in need, let me know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Jolie0708 (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss Barry! I'm so sorry I'm just now seeing this! I'm so glad you have your kids and grandkids, for love and support. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## barefoot (Jan 13, 2022)

Barry, that story deserves publication somewhere. I'm a professional writer and that's my opinion, whether or not you choose to let it be seen by a wider audience. Once again, I was in tears. They do clean the soul some, which seems more important these days. You do write well and so deeply from the heart. 

I (we) just celebrated my 50th anniversary last fall, and I did so with deep gratitude. I so wish that you could have had that many years, at least. But you have a super family and that is so special unto itself. May you find peace and joy in them, knowing that some day you will all be together forever. Meantime, I've discovered a new friend who is, obviously, very special. Stay strong and healthy! We need fellows like you more than ever.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 3 | Sincere 8


----------

